# Thoughts on this?



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's what they are http://www.philadelphia-electricians-how-to.com/2011/08/antique-tandem-and-parallel-receptacle.html


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Double G said:


> Found this in a kitchen today we both were scratching our heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think, there were any of those things around anymore. I thought they were neat. One of our neighbors homes had a few of them.
One of the other homes in the area had the Edison base screw receptacles, using the plug base adaptors.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

120/240 I think 1930 time


----------

